# Porque una puerta AND puede deformar informacion



## dcshonda (Nov 4, 2005)

Saludos a todos. 
Me estoy volviendo loco probando todos los circuitos de un sistema que tengo que reparar. Tengo un problema con una puerta AND, y es que le introduzco una senial (este teclado no tiene enie, porque toi en Dublin) de reloj a una puerta AND de dos entradas, y en la otra entrada le introduzco una senial a nivel alto...y no se porque, a la salida me deforma la senial de reloj. Es decir, el pulso ascendente de la senial de reloj lo hace curvo, en lugar de recto, con lo que pierdo sincronismo. Si alguien sabe el motivo y me puede ayudar....
Muchisimas gracias por vuestro tiempo. Chao.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 4, 2005)

Hola,
Parece ser que la frecuencia de señal que estas inyectado a la compuerta tiene un periodo menor que su tiempo de transición, prueba con una señal de reloj de menor frecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 4, 2005)

Saludos Li-on. He probado a reducir la frecuencia de reloj, pero la senial sigue alterada. He estado viendo la alimentación de la puerta, y he visto que le llegaban escasos 4V, cuando su funcionamiento está entre 4.5 y 5.5. Lo he subido a 5 y parece que se ha arreglado un poco, aunque sigue deformando la subida un pelín. Pero creo que con eso me servirá.
Voy a analizar la salida de otra puerta, porque a la salida de la placa, me sigue dando la senial deformada. Ya te comento.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 5, 2005)

¿Como estás generando la señal de reloj?

Recuerda que estás trabajando en TTL (o CMOS) y si la señal de reloj no es limpia te va a ocasionar distorsión pues el AND funcionará solo cuando el reloj entregue un valor mayor o igual a la tensión de histéresis. Solo como prueba, intenta pasar la señal de reloj por un 74xx14 (Schmitt trigger) para tratar de filtrarla antes de introducirla al AND.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 7, 2005)

Muchas gracias Marcelo. Voy a probarlo, y ya te comento.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 10, 2005)

Hola Marcelo, Saludos de nuevo. La senial que reloj que llega a la puerta AND es generada por un generador de ondas. He estado probando las entradas, y la senial de reloj es perfecta, no presenta distorsion alguna. Creo que el problema va a radicar en un oscilador EXO 3 (20MHz) que tengo interconectado con esta puerta, pues este produce unas seniales no esperadas creo. Pues tiene dos salidas, en una de las cuales produce una onda cuadrada casi perfecta, y en la otra, una senial sinusoidal deformada. Creo  que va a estar ahi. Estoy esperando a recibir un nuevo oscilador de esta serie. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 10, 2005)

Pues el caso sería el mismo, el problema pudiera estar allí.

Estuve viendo el datasheet del exo-3 (WK CRYSTAL OSCILLATOR FOR uPs WITH PROGRAMMBLE OUTPUT):

1) En la pata 1 deberías tener la señal cmos de 20 Mhz.
2) En la pata 2, tendrías una señal con preescaler de la de 20 Mhz; desde más o menos 78 Khz a 10 Mhz. Esta señal variaría segun como tengas colocadas las patas 3, 5, 6 y 7, pudiendo tener frecuencias desde fo/2 hasta fo/256. Son 8 posibles variantes según pongas a High o Low en secuencia binaria las patas (5, 6 y 7). La pata 3 = SH debe estar a High.
3) Pin 4 a tierra
4) Pin 8 a 5 Volt.

De cualquier manera, la señal desde el pin 2; que es la que debes estar viendo distorsionada, debería ser "limpia". También especifica que para esa frecuencia (20Mhz) la carga debe ser de 50pF (??). Fíjate entonces si la señal del pin2 está siendo utilizada. Si es así, la distorsión pudiera estar siendo ocasionada o por el oscilador o por alguna parte del circuito de acople (si existe).

Para probar esto, deberías tratar de "aislar" o levantar el pin 2 de alguna forma y ver su salida con el osciloscopio, a fin de descartar el exo-3 y seguir buscando más adelante.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/WK/EXO-3.html

Espero te sirva.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 10, 2005)

Gracias Marcelo. He probado lo que me has dicho de aislar las patas, y sigue igual. Es decir, la pata 2 sin estar conectada a ningun sitio produce una senial cuadrada distorsionada, y la pata 1 en las mismas condiciones produce una senial sinusoidal (cuando creo que debe ser cuadrada) distorsionada tambien.
En la pata 1 tengo la senial original, es decir de 20 Mhz, pero tiene forma sinusoidal (y encima deformada)...no se. Y en la 2, obtengo las respectivas frecuencias divisorias, fruto de combinaciones en las 5,6,7. Mi sistema emplea 1.25,2.5,5,10 y 20 Mhz, segun lo tengo yo implementado. 
Creo que el problema radica en el oscilador, pues he estado testeando con el osciloscopio las diferentes entradas y salidas del oscilador, y esta todo correcto, salvo las 2 salidas (patas 1 y 2) del oscilador. No se, quizas me equivoque. Cuando me traigan el otro oscilador, ya te comento. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 10, 2005)

O sea que tienes 5 osciladores EXO3.

¿El EXO3 es de 20 Mhz?

La señal que sale del oscilador es CMOS y no TTL y debería ser similar a la que te anexo.

Si la salida la usas como entrada a compuertas TTL debes filtrarla con un 74HC14 (con histéresis) para tener una onda completamente cuadrada, como te había comentado antes.

Aquí hay una datasheet mejor que la anterior:
http://www.avxcorp.com/docs/Catalogs/exo.pdf#search='exo 3 oscillator circuit'

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 10, 2005)

Como has conseguido esas hojas de caracteristicas? Me he vuelto loco a busca hojas de caracteristicas del EXO 3, y solo he conseguido una pagina, y con escasa información. Muchisimas gracias.

Ah! no tengo 5 osciladores. Tengo solo uno de 20 Mhz, pero las salidas y entradas de este las tengo combinadas con 4 puertas AND (74LS08), 4 puertas NAND(74LS00)  y dos puertas OR(74LS32), de forma que puedo introducir tambien una senial externa de reloj. Si quieres maniana te adjunto el disenio, es que ahora mismo no dispongo de XP aqui, y el paint del windows 2000 no me deja pasar de .bmp a .jpg.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 11, 2005)

La puerta AND por la q empece a preguntar es el componente U8A en el disenio.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

dcshonda, se te olvidó subir el attachment.

Marcelo.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 11, 2005)

Echale un vistazo, a ver si ves algo que no sea muy conveniente de hacer. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

Hola dcsonda, Si el problema está en U8A entonces el EXO3 no tiene nada que ver.

El circuito se ve bien y no le veo ningún problema aunque pareciera que a lo mejor podrías simplificarlo por Morgan, pero eso es otra cosa.

Tal como lo muestras hay 3 opciones:

1) La compuerta U8A del integrado (7408) correspondiente está dañada.

2) Las señales A, C o EXT CLK no son TTL.

3) Si las señales A y C son fijas no pasa nada (si las estableces con interruptores, por ejemplo). Pero si son oscilantes (relojes), vas a tener problemas de sincronismo en UA8 pues no van a cincidir los flancos por lo que puedes obtener cualquier cosas a la salida de U8A y aun más si las frecuencias no son múltiplos exactos. A esto le tienes que agregar el pequeño retardo que te agregan las compuertas. Esto se extiende a todo el circuito pues en U9A tienes un caso similar y de allí en adelante arrastras el problema.

Por como se "programa" el EXO3, me imagino que A, B y C las colocas fijas de alguna forma. Si es así, sigo insistiendo que el problema está en la compuerta U8A o en la pureza de las señales de reloj.


Allí creo que no hay nada más que ver.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok Marcelo. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. 
Las seniales A,B y C, si son fijas. Provienen de un pulsador interconectado a un contador. De forma que no hay problemas con ellas. Yo creo que el oscilador tiene que estar daniado, pues sus salidas con las puertas aisladas no son las esperadas. De todas formas, voy a esperar a recibir el nuevo oscilador y si sigue el problema probare a filtrar las seniales de reloj.
Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda. Hasta pronto.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

Solo una cosita más. 

Lo que no entiendo es que según dices, el problema lo tienes en U8A. 

Esa compuerta no se conecta para nada al EXO (Excepto en el último OR -U10A que me imagino, habrás levantado esa conexión para probar U8A), por lo que creo que el problema debe estar en U8A, U7A o en las señales de entrada. No se si tienes el circuito montado en un protoboard, pero podrías probar como es la señal a la salida del U8A y de U7A cuando colocas sus pines directoa a la fuente es decir, pones pines 1 y 2 de U2A a Low (directo a 0V) y Pin1 U7A a High (directo a 5V) y luego ves la señal a la salida de U8A.
Si esta señal está distorsionada, o son las compuertas, la señal EXT CLK o ruido por A y C.

Otra prueba que puedes hacer para descartar el EXO es, levantar la pata 2 del U10A - OR y ver la señal de salida en la pata 3 de ese mismo OR o del U11A. Si hay distorsión, seguro que el EXO está fastidiando

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok. Marcelo ya esta. He estado comprobandolo otra vez, y el problema no radica en la puerta AND U8A, he estado testeando la entradas del oscilador y las salidas, y el problema radica seguro en las salidas del oscilador, pues el resto de seniales son perfectas. Al final, he obtenido una salida mas o menos valida a la salida del oscilador y aunque no es una senial de reloj totalmente perfecta, me vale para encontrar sincronismo con el resto de placas. 

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo Marcelo. 
Saludos.


----------

